# couple of sigs



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

worked ALOT on the first one, different layers of clouds with different sharp. tons of lighting on different slices of the bc and render + lots more

















......


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not a Velaquez fan, but that signature is pretty awesome.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I absolutely love the first one! That is just bad ass looking. Outstanding work on all of them N1, these are very nice. :thumb02:


----------

